# Pic Of Jupiter



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

My first attempt at astro-photograph

>>>>>>> Pic should be here, but screws up posting when I try it <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Basically approx 1500 shots flattened and post processed to a single image.

Bit fuzzy, but is is a very (very, very) long way away


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Really want to see this.

If you want, email me and I'll try and post it too.

[email protected]


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

Seems I have to use a photo hosting site to enable me to post pics here, which I'm not about to set up for 1 pic, so sorry

If anybody can delete the thread, then please do as I can't find a delete button

Thnx


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

As above, just email it to me and I'll post it for you.


----------



## johnny8977 (Aug 2, 2014)

Come on - if you can be bothered to wait for 1500 shots to be taken and then process them, you can spend 5 minutes to set up a Flickr account!!


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

No, sorry, honestly, I can't. All the other forums I belong to allow copy paste of images, so bit surprised to find this one won't. As I said, if any one can delete the thread, please do


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

Try this link - bit small, but.......

http://forum.oasi.org.uk/download/file.php?id=146&mode=view


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Please don't show us a picture of Uranus. :lol:

Sorry, couldn't resist.

Later,

William


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

Cracking pic - I presume you are a hobbyist

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes - small telescope and modded webcam to capture images, then stak them and compress, remove noise and enhance levels - takes about 2-3 hrs to process a pic, and the same to capture in the 1st place.


----------



## johnny8977 (Aug 2, 2014)

Excellent.

Here's a few star trails I did -

Star Trail - Goodrich Castle by johnny8977, on Flickr


----------



## johnny8977 (Aug 2, 2014)

A couple from Arrochar, Scotland:

stars over Arrochar-2 by johnny8977, on Flickr

stackedImage-2 by johnny8977, on Flickr

Used a program called Starstax, I presume a similar process where a few 100 (or 1000) images are stacked to create the final image.


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

Those are great, I especially like the last one.


----------



## johnny8977 (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks. I deliberately positioned it so the North star would be central and everything else spin around. But it's a shame i couldn't get anuthing for foreground interest like the first one that I find is a better photo in general due to the better composition.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

johnny8977 said:


> A couple from Arrochar, Scotland: stars over Arrochar-2 by johnny8977, on Flickr stackedImage-2 by johnny8977, on Flickr Used a program called Starstax, I presume a similar process where a few 100 (or 1000) images are stacked to create the final image.


I'm intrigued by the different colour trails that the stars produce. Are those actually true colours of the stars, or is there something going on with the post-processing?


----------



## johnny8977 (Aug 2, 2014)

No post processing with the colours. I believe is due to the natural colour of the stars. It may well be possible due to the stacking to pick up the red and blue shift, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

all great looking pictures.


----------



## johnny8977 (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks very much. I only attempted it a few times as it was all rather time consuming. Some of the examples I've seen on 'proper' photography forums are awe-inspiring. It's not actuyally that difficult to acheive, the skill I think is finding the right spot, and hoping for no cloud cover!


----------



## maciejkon817 (Aug 31, 2014)

They aren't the true colours of the stars. It's light refracftion due to air humidity. Looks amazing indeed.


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

I love all of these space photos! Great shots! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m reliably informed that stars are different colours dependent on their temperature which in turn is dependent on their mass. Red stars are relatively small* and cool, blue or green stars are relatively large and hot. Our star, Sol, is a yellow star roughly in the middle. :wink2:

This lecture was brought to you by my friend Ms. Smartie pants :smartass:

* Please don`t get her started on why red giants are large & black holes are white hot









:lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Remember, pressure and temperature go hand in hand.

Later,

William


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

I was quite pleased with this considering it was taken using a relatively cheap spotter-scope with a Panasonic Lumix held carefully over the eyepiece.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

that looks good :thumbup: was like scope from Aldi have seen some in there?


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes very similar, it's an Inpro Optics 20-60 zoom. Picked it up very cheaply from an air show years ago. Basic but good value. Now I've moved to somewhere with darker skies I'm thinking of getting something better with a proper SLR attachment.


----------

